# HELP, Regressed in housetraining



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Lola has gone backwards in her house training. I thought she was fully trained but she has had a few pee accidents in the last few weeks. But now the last 2 nights she has messed in her crate. It is not diarrhea, so I don't think she is sick. Anyone have a problem with a regression in housebreaking. She has been tough to housebreak anyway and I thought she had turned the corner about 3 months ago. But now we seems to be having a problem again. When should I expect her to be fully trained? Or is this a sign that she is just not a clean dog. I have friends that have gotten puppies of other breeds at the same time as I got Lola and they all have trained dogs now that they are a year old. I really can't trust her to not go in the house now. I am very frustrated. Any suggestions. :frusty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How old in Lola now? Many people on the forum have had set backs in housetraining including me. Sam was almost a year before he was trust worthy.

There are more threads on this subject not too sure where.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci did the same thing. In fact, I ran a similar thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=771&highlight=regression

We had to go back to the basics. Square one....for a few weeks, but she is back on track now. Just start the housebreaking routine all over again like the first few days you had her.

Sorry to hear about this, it seems to be fairly common.

I would give her a bath, too...since she went in the crate and may have the smell on her.

If it continues, or you notice she is going to the bathroom more than usual, take her to the vet and make sure she doesnt' have a urinary tract infection.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think this is fairly common.......Just go back to square one and start over.She will get it in time....hang in there!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Tripp is 14 months old & i have had to do this several times with him. You just have to go back to basics, like Kara said. It just takes more time for some.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Lola for posting this question! Rudy, at 8 1/2 mo. is doing the same thing. I thought it was caused by the new puppy, but maybe it's just "normal". Back to square one.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think alot of us have had this problem; we thought our dogs were potty trained and then we started having problems again with accidents in the house. 

What worked for us was to have my husband let Casper know in a very stern way that this was not going to be acceptable anymore. And if my husband was not home, I was alot more serious about telling Casper NO. Casper only wants to make my husband happy, so he got the message loud and clear and now he jumps like crazy at the front door to tell us he wants out. 

The good weather helps alot, he loves to go outside to potty or just pretend he has to potty.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

To answer Sam's mom's ?, she was a year old on 6/20. She was doing fine until about 2 weeks ago. Glad to hear of similiar cases, but have any of you experienced this after they turn 1 year old?


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you Kara for pointing out your previous thread. I am going to go back to the link and read it now.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, this happens. Be very firm and structured when it does, just as you were when you began training him. Go back to square one for 2 or 3 days. That usually does the trick. Be sure he has his dinner waaayyy before bedtime and poops before bedtime, to avoid a poopy crate. Clean it with that stuff that removes the scent too, just scrub the heck out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi to all, 

Our computer was "infected" so have been out of touch for a while...but we are back and glad to be here.

Yes, Barney is now 2 years old and has begun pooping in the house again...mostly when I am forgetful about his timing!!!!! BUT, he doesn't ask to go out. He just responds to the question of "do you need to go out to go potty", with a short boof or jumping around a bit or sneezing and shaking his head!!!!!

He is a rescue and we've had him since November of '06. He has come such a long way in his social skills with us and others since we first brought him home...but in this one area - he just doesn't seem to get it. I will begin all over with him and then - all of a sudden - after being such a good boy for 2-3 weeks...he will poop again, inside. I scold him when and if I can catch him in the act (which is almost never) and have cleaned up after him as well as anybody can...I am wondering if he is just going to be this way unless I ask the question each time (and what happens if I am not around).

I have started over so many times I feel foolish even talking about this....thanks for sharing.

Marge in MN


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Marge!

I unfortunatly cannot help becuase i dont know to much about his yet having 2 small puppies! 

But why feel foolish asking? This is what the forum is for! And it also helps others in the future that will look back at this thread.. and others that do not want to ask in public.. This forum is the best!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you tried bells next to the door and train Barney to use them when he wants to go out? Maddie won't bark to go out, so I trained her to use some hanging cowbells on a ribbon next to the door. It only took me a day or two to train her. Everytime we went out, I took her paw and hit the bells before we opened the door. Everytime she rang the bells (even to play), the door was opened so she got the connection. It may take Barney awhile, but if you're successful, the bells can usually heard anywhere in the house. You can usually pick them up for next to nothing at a party supply store.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with all that Basics is the way to go. Logan started this back in June and July & I was SOO frustrated as we were away on vacation so his accidents were in the rental home. But we got home, he one accident the next day and now has not had a single one in 4 weeks!! We went back to basics, took him out more often, had BIG potty parties when he went outside & now he has been great!
Good luck & hang in, she will get back on track soon.
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I remmeber when Radar Regressed one time but it was because we had given him some water at 12:30 at night and he went pee in his crate. He hasn't done it since so I know what the cause was. It could just be the food or perhaps some stress. Everyone here is right about one thing though...back to basics is right on...sometimes Hav's become secret poopers and pee pee artists and may not want to alert you that they have to go just like they won't let you see them go in the house. It may be the same at night because they don't want to get in trouble or they just don't alert you for some reason. 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Back to basics and the more you can take them outside, the better. At least that is what I found with mine. Kodi had a little regression, but he was trained by 7 mos. And, he has started ringing the bells. 

Shelby is a different story. She is 10 mos and right now is doing really good with her potty training. When she has to go, she runs to the pee pad to poop. Peeing is another story. She doesn't like to pee on the pee pad unless I stand over her and tell her that's where she has to go. But they are outside so much, that she prefers to go pee outside.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Funny, Michele... Gucci does the same thing with peeing on the pad. When we were at the hotel, I had to take the pad outside to the balcony and stand there and tell her to go potty. Otherwise, she wouldn't go! lol

She does that at the office sometimes, too. I can't always drop what I'm doing at work to take her across the parking lot to the grass.

But at home, she likes to go outside.

We had an "accident" a few nights ago. Apparently, sometime after we went to the bedroom she went downstairs and pooped where the potty pad USED to be. It wasn't out that night. I didn't really get mad about this, because she MAY have been signaling me to go out. She was very WHINY, but I assumed she wanted her jerky/bone and that's why. My fault.

Kara


----------

